# Possibly A Dumb Question



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Are the positions of the dial feet on a Vostok 17 jewel manual wind cal 2414A movement the same those on as their 31 jewel automatic cal.2416b?


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Mac you`re a complete and utter twonk and haven`t a grasp of what is really going on.

Oops...wrong forum...sorry.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> Mac you`re a complete and utter twonk and haven`t a grasp of what is really going on.
> 
> Oops...wrong forum...sorry.





> Founder Member of the;-
> 
> "No Really, I Haven`t A Clue, Club"
> 
> ...
























:lol:


----------

